# Doha Construction photos



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dubai is known for its massive construction boom, but lets see another city that shares the same perspectives, the neighboring city of Doha (Qatar).
Note that Doha's skyline didn't exist 6 years ago. 

*2006 images*



omarmakki said:


> I just ran into some great construction photos in Doha.
> 
> Taken from http://qatarcat.blogspot.com/




















*2007 - 2008 and onwards.*









By *shقطرow * from flickr








By fatboyke from flickr
















By victor_sala in flickr
















By Richard Messenger from flickr

















_+A new city part of Doha is u/c (7km by 4km)_
_Note: __Some images come from forumers_


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

wow....its growing so fast!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^At last somebody at least commented!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

so many constructions 

are there any before-after pics? Its difficult to estimate the change Doha is undergoing...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Yes there are before -after pics but not many anymore as its is overcome by present photos (I'll post them if i have time), In the 1960's Doha was just dominated by mud flat houses, now emerged as the 2nd richest country in the world.


My guess that not many people are not commenting because of jealousy.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I am very impressed. This place is completely off the radar, on this forum its criminal that it is...

What is the population, how much will it grow?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

4I.â.B4 said:


> My guess that not many people are not commenting because of jealousy.


don't be so full of yourself 

there're some nice constructions but we'll see how desirable Doha will become in future...


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

A mini Dubai.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Doha will be so beautiful...

got there in November and l was really surprised:


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

*How original uke:*


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

By Halawala










originally posted by Halawala


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

4I.â.B4 said:


>



at last another dubai, near dubai? 
great!


----------



## ericsangno1 (Jan 25, 2008)

amazing


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> at last another dubai, near dubai?
> great!


yes the city is near Dubai


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

4I.â.B4 said:


> yes the city is near Dubai


oh, I just meant Doha looks like another Dubai. (I know Qatar is near Dubai)  
congratulation, man !


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

fettekatz said:


> so many constructions
> 
> are there any before-after pics? Its difficult to estimate the change Doha is undergoing...


Maybe this is what you're looking for?









^^*2002, notice no towers exist*










^^*Late 2003*


















^^*Now 2008, Jan[/COLOR

+adding one of ahmed outswani's picture









^^this is the thin side of the skyline.*


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

from orricle in flickr


































from thortravels


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow looks amazing. I would so live there.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Impressive pics, doha is booming


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

DOH is so excellent


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

i been to Doha on holiday and it is a fantastic place, the food and shopping is excellent :cheers:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Part of the New Airport (one of the largest in the world) - From Richard Messenger


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any project images about the new airport?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Any project images about the new airport?


yep, visit them in the Qatar forums, they were posted while i was away so i couldn't post them here or in the aviation forum.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WoW!


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

yeah Doha is booming
very cool pictures


----------



## paul_radley (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## paul_radley (Jul 6, 2003)

Not to hijack this thread, but I was in Qatar in 2006, just over 2 years ago now. Interesting place...undergoing some immense change as is evidenced by the photos. I didn't manage to get any pictures of the new airport but I do know its going to be very, very nice. Doha is quickly upping the ante - loads of LNG and a good services sector too. I'd say its putting up some competition to Bahrain and Dubai. I'm sure we'll hear more out of Doha in the coming future.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^WOW! Old but very fascinating pictures during the early stages of rapid development.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

Good to see Doha is developing very fast. 

Is Doha Airport really one of the world's biggest? Does any of you have a skyline shot of Doha? Is it still under construction? Sorry if I am asking too many questions.

Cheers best wishes to Doha


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

The best gulf country out there, Doha is a very very very well planned city and i'm happy to see it growing day by day. Love it!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow! growing rapidly!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any recent skyline of Doha? I would like to compare with old pic from flickr......


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ok wait, i'll find one


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Here are some incomplete pictures (not covering the entire skyline)


































Actually, in the back, it looks way better from the Pearl Island, it shows a huge stretch of buildings 10km away.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

wow i love the middle east to develop


----------



## CJ San Andreas (Aug 31, 2008)

I think this City is like Dubai.

what they build is not what they need/demand !

We can say Dubai, Abu Dabhi & Doha is very artificial city, not a future city. we want to see is a natural growth not a artificial growth.

these cities dont growth so fast, They only have a lot of money so with so much money they can do anything. and their money is not come from economic growth but from oil.

And I think no city/country in the world will do like Dubai or Doha to build something only for their City Image not because demand.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

^^what do you mean by "natural growth"?


----------



## CJ San Andreas (Aug 31, 2008)

niroohawaii said:


> ^^what do you mean by "natural growth"?


what i mean is the real growth like other city in the world, not the fake growth with build so many super tallers because ve money from oil.

I can't imagine if UEA and Qatar dont have oil reserve.
can they build so many super taller ? 

everything is from oil, no oil no super taller, no oil no economic growth, no oil no future.

and Last no oil no Dubai & Doha !!!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

CJ San Andreas said:


> I think this City is like Dubai.
> 
> what they build is not what they need/demand !
> 
> ...


You simple minded idiot. Doha and Dubai happened to sit on land that contains dinosaur bones and shit that over time turned into a natural substance that is in high demand these days , thus we make money, and we use it to built our cities. What the F is wrong with your brain ? do you have any cells up there mate ! hello ? 

Countries have LUSH forests and mountains and natural resources but have SHIT economies and cities compared to gulf ones , why dont you use a few of your brain cells god forbid and go bash those nations ?

oh wait sorry ! were middle eastern cities , we should just resort to wars and building bunkers for the yankees to come and enjoy.... Honestly man , the construction might be fast , but that because the amount of puplicity and NEED and the amount of people moving in and the demanded goods and services that come with them need to be addressed

i might be harsh with my response but your like the 99,999,999th person to ask the same dumb question


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

From Massilia

]


----------

